# Doordash battle of wills



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Top Dasher here. Doordash really needs to get their act together. My acceptance rate has fallen to 15% this month. No promotions. Garbage orders. I'm thinking about getting my acceptance rate down to zero just to send them a proper message.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Same here. AR is down to 14%. Decided **** it I’m done for a while.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

But can you really be a "Top Dasher" with only 15% AR?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Don't u need 60% acceptance rate to be top dasher?

This week has been horrible on DD. It's been slow and mostly lowball offers, I'm at 19%


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> Don't u need 60% acceptance rate to be top dasher?
> 
> This week has been horrible on DD. It's been slow and mostly lowball offers, I'm at 19%


Is ubereats any good lately?

Tips Too?


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> But can you really be a "Top Dasher" with only 15% AR?


It resets every month. You only need an AR of 70% on the last day of the month.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

'Top Dasher' is this a for real term 😆


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Is ubereats any good lately?
> 
> Tips Too?


Haven't been on UE lately. I did some in Feb and most of the customers tipped


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 'Top Dasher' is this a for real term &#128518;


Yeah, it's actually not so bad. You get preferential treatment when it comes to orders when there's low volume. Plus you can dash in any zone whenever you want even if it isn't red.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

nonononodrivethru said:


> Top Dasher here. Doordash really needs to get their act together. My acceptance rate has fallen to 15% this month. No promotions. Garbage orders. I'm thinking about getting my acceptance rate down to zero just to send them a proper message.


I've had my rate to 0%, no message was sent since they still continued to send garbage orders.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

There is absolutely NO reason to even try being a top dasher. The schedule has been wide open for the last month. I'm even able to schedule now 7 days out. Anyone and everyone that wants to get on, can. Preferential treatment, really bruh lol
I probably get 80 to 100 offers a day. So you believe you're getting the cream of the crop?? There's no such thing my friend, they all suck. Sitting at 13% AR as we speak. DD has turned into complete garbage. Nothing more nothing less. It doesn't matter.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

nonononodrivethru said:


> I'm thinking about getting my acceptance rate down to zero just to send them a proper message.


Do it. Take one for the team. If you do, it will surely compel them to think about their ways.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Completely bailed on Flex last night. Will see what happens. I get there early as usual for a 5:45 pickup. 6:00 I finally get close to the front of the line, and they tell me I have to leave the line and let the 5:30 people through. Seriously? You're already late getting me into the line and now I have to get out of line and let people who were late for their shift ahead of me?

Nope, went home and had a nice supper. I may have won the battle of wills but doubt I'll be doing much Flex after that.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

You get the initial $ bump, then it turns into Uber X at the end.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

Door Dash AR dropping like a stone these last couple of days. Pick up a good order then proceed to decline 5 crappy stacked orders in a row while getting to my original order. Twice that happened one night. Haven’t seen any top dasher notices in four months. AR was 85% back then.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Top Dasher = Top ant


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

if your a top dasher your aren't making money....it gives you a open schedule and orders if its slow and as long as you and another are a equal amount of distance away....its fluff


----------

